# Sugarpill or Inglot??



## Beutyjunkie84 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi people,   I love MAC, MUFE, Urban Decay etc but I wanted to try a new makeup line. I heard many things about Sugarpill and Inglot. Those two sparked my interest.   Especially for those who have tried both brands which ones do you feel are more pigmented and unique?? Or even for those who have only tried one of the lines.   I am a sucker for bright color eyeshadows...I wear them to the grocery store shoot.   So which one ladies and gents???


----------



## afulton (Mar 13, 2011)

They both have great colors and their shadows are so pigmented.  Inglot has been around for a long time so they have more variety than Sugarpill.  Their prices are almost the same.  However, I don't think you would be disappointed in anyone of them.


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks so much! Lol I keep bouncing back from sugarpill to inglot site lol


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 15, 2011)

Both are great but I prefer sugarpill as a brand. I would much sooner spend my money on a well run indie company than a big business


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 15, 2011)

Inglot does have more variety but like the girls said they've been around forever. I own and love pieces from both brands. You will not be disappointed with either


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the feedback! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have so much makeup already so I was looking for the most unique. Now are these brands more pigmented than MAC and MUFE??


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 17, 2011)

Sugarpill DEFINITELY is.


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Mar 18, 2011)

LisaOrestea said:


> Sugarpill DEFINITELY is.



 	 I'll definitely try it! Do you suggest any "must haves" from Sugarpill?


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 18, 2011)

I love the sweet heart palette and also Goldilux pigment


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Lisa! Will give it a try. I was looking at some swatches on here of the ones you suggested and I was like lol


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 19, 2011)

Try NARS, their purples are amazing!!! Check: Jolie Poupee and Caravaggio, to start 


Beutyjunkie84 said:


> Hi people, I love MAC, MUFE, Urban Decay etc but I wanted to try a new makeup line. I heard many things about Sugarpill and Inglot. Those two sparked my interest. Especially for those who have tried both brands which ones do you feel are more pigmented and unique?? Or even for those who have only tried one of the lines. I am a sucker for bright color eyeshadows...I wear them to the grocery store shoot. So which one ladies and gents???


----------



## GlossVine (Mar 19, 2011)

I love SugarPill... Inglot, I've heard many good reviews on... I guess, at the end of the day I'd go with Inglot.  


*Lydia*
*GlossVine.com*


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Mar 20, 2011)

@ Joan I have a couple of Nars shadows but never tried their purples. I might have to look into that. Purples are my fav!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Lydia for your input!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







GlossVine said:


> I love SugarPill... Inglot, I've heard many good reviews on... I guess, at the end of the day I'd go with Inglot.
> 
> 
> *Lydia*
> *GlossVine.com*


----------



## girlintrouble (Apr 7, 2011)

Im looking at both these brands too, Im not so much trying to make a choice in the same way though, my thoughts are:

  	Sugarpill has a smaller line, this is not a bad thing, it means I can justify buying between 5 and10 of my favorite products which will be high impact pigments or a few of the distinct eyeshadows.

  	I will buy Inglot more as basics for kit, these are I believe cheaper than MAC and of comparable quality. They have magnetic compacts which can all stick together so ideal for kit.

  	In terms of purchase, Sugarpill is only available online but with so many reviews and tutorials online you wont likely get something that looks different from what you expect.

  	Inglot is hard to buy in some ways as such, with less reviews and so many more products, limited shops etc and no website in the UK. Unless you live near a store or can justofy the trip, or you live in the US I think they do run a US website, I dont think they ship internationally though. So if you can get to a store Inglot its a good choice at reasonable expense. I dont think they do pigments though which is the highlight of the Sugarpill range.

  	So as I said I will buy some Sugarpill AND some Inglot but they will be different products. Maybe you dont have to choose between them either ;-)


----------

